
What do you use your iPad for? - SpencerBratman
I&#x27;ve recently bought a 12.9 iPad pro and have struggled to find a good use case. For me, a kindle is better for books, paper and pen is better for notes, and a computer is better productivity.
======
willyg123
Back when I was flying at least 3x per month, my iPad was perfect for staying
on top of emails and Slack messages while in the air. Cramped seats and poor
wifi are not conducive to laptops, even my 13" MBP. It also helped me focus bc
it prevented me from falling into the trap of having a dozen tabs open. I have
not found much use for it since COVID.

------
pelagic_sky
Displaying sheet music while I play the piano. And before that, nothing. I
only have an iPad because I needed it to demo the app I was working on at the
time.

------
bilbyx
Gave my iPad pro to my son because it wasn't as useful as my PC or laptop. He
now use it to read online webtoons and casual gaming.

~~~
karmakaze
Yeah, I got an iPad Pro from the Apple store. Took it back right away got
bored from inability to use programs or create on it.

Got a Surface Go instead. More portable and it's a computer with a Linux
shell.

